# This crazy Void Dragon, Outsider, Nightbringer talk.



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Right... I've seen various forms of this thread pop up in the last few days, sometimes also concerning the giant butcher himself...

As far as I know (and I take this from the Necron Codex....):
The Nightbringer _is_the strongestof the C'tan!! 

This is what it tells you in the codex! I wont be annoyed if someone proves me horribly wrong, just point me in the direction of where the knowledge has come from.

I mean, doesn't the Outsider only get like a little scrap of a box concerning him?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Nightbringer cannot be the strongest C'Tan, if he was not able to eat all of the others.

The Nightbringer you are referring to is the essence of the Nightbringer. It is a physical manifestation inside a metal shell of its will, not 'the' C'tan itself.

Usually, the length of time the C'Tan spent restoring itself after the big sleep is an indication of its power - it takes longer to refill a big bucket than a small bucket after all.

The Nightbringer is definately the most powerful of the C'Tan that have been reawakened - if you look on it like the Chaos Gods, then the Nightbringer could be Khorne (violence for sake of violence), or maybe Nurgle (image of death, skeletal imagery), and the Deciever is blatantly Tzeentch. 

Looking at the other C'Tan, the Void Dragon seems to be the most powerful. The lack of food and pleasure for the Nightbringer results in it just going away. The Void Dragon took 6 Blackstone fortresses to be just sent into hiding. It is suggested to be one of the most powerful C'Tan as well.

The Outsider is Insane. For the sake of it, it ate another C'Tan/God, and as such, went bonkers. It's similar to the Nightbringer - image of terror etc, but did it for the lure of power.

So a basic understanding of it is -

Deceiver - almost exactly a representation of Tzeentch
Void Dragon - *maybe* Khornate representative, tools of destruction, not much else
Nightbringer - *maybe* Nurgle representative - reaper, walking death, skeleton etc
Outsider - something not quite one of the others, subject to lure of power and deception, outside the other 3 (Slaanesh was the last of the Chaos gods), so *maybe* a Slaanesh representative.

Lexicanum provides a fiar bit of information, although where it doesn't provide sources, be wary, it's not always canon.

In addition, many fluff/novels links aren't always accurate either - many authors tend to take artistic license.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

All C'tan eat other C'tan.

All C'tan are powerful beyond our ability to understand. Each is fully able to destroy entire star fleets on their own.

Off all the C'tan the Nightbringer is the strongest.

I think a lot of people are drawn to the exotic and mystreious nature of the other named C'tan that have not been fully revealed, and for that reason attribute greater powers to them than they deserve. The Nightbringer only stopped because he could not find any other C'tan to eat and teh Enslavers were destroying the crop.

Don't forget that the C'tan are many millions of years older than the Chaos gods, so an analogue is a bit reduntant.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

It depends on how you measure strength. 

The Deceiver is the most intelligent and the most cunning. 
The Nightbringer is the strongest physically. In a straight up brawl, he'll win
The Void Dragon had the strongest army because he was able to amplify their power somehow.
The Outsider is the least known, so I don't know where he fits in.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Didn't the Void Dragon make nigh invincible warriors during the War of the Ancients but were defeated by the Iron Knights/Wraithlords? Wasn't he the God he made like a ton of War machines to go kill the Eldar scum?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

First of all, the C'tan are NOT analogues to the Chaos Gods... because the Immaterium is anathema to them.

So god to god comparisons are doomed.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

arent enslavers just giant brains that live half there lives in the warp but ARENT deamons


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Exitus_10 said:


> Didn't the Void Dragon make nigh invincible warriors during the War of the Ancients but were defeated by the Iron Knights/Wraithlords? Wasn't he the God he made like a ton of War machines to go kill the Eldar scum?


I don't recall them being defeated by anyone. There are a couple of references to him that state his army was the biggest and invincible though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> First of all, the C'tan are NOT analogues to the Chaos Gods... because the Immaterium is anathema to them.
> 
> So god to god comparisons are doomed.


Thanks for pointing that out. Still, if you bothered to read, you would see that it is a loose representation, not a word for word opposite, fighing fire with fire.

Just because the Imperium is ananthema, it's not hard to see that they have a trickster god, a war god, a death god, and a god of pleasure/gluttony.


----------

